# Lump



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I have 4"-5" reds. They are all healthy and active, however one of the 4-inchers has a strange lump on its side around the stomach(above the post-pelvic serrae region). I first noticed it 2 weeks ago. It hasn't changed and it doesn't affect his/her behavior or eating habits. It kinda looks like a varicose vein. Any idea what it could be? Is it anything to be concerned about?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Might be a internal parasite or he may have swallowed some peices of gravel


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I've adjusted the brightness/contrast of the pics.

----------------

Should I dose the whole tank with PraziPro? None of the other pygos have lumps. Could gravel stay inside their stomach for that long?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Next time you feed him pack a couple peas in the white fish or whatever. If its a blockage the peas will at least act as a laxative. Other options imo could be a tumor on one of the internal organs or maybe he swallowed a plastic plant. If you notice him losing his equilibrium and can't swim right it would be best to euthanize the fish imo.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE PLASTIC PLANTS IN THE TANK??


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> DO YOU HAVE PLASTIC PLANTS IN THE TANK??


Yes, I have 2 plastic plants in the tank.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

IT'S A BIG POSSIBILITY THAT IT SWALLOWED A PLASTIC PLANT....


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> IT'S A BIG POSSIBILITY THAT IT SWALLOWED A PLASTIC PLANT....


Damn. That would suck. Will its body reject or expel the plastic eventually?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

that will suck if it is plastic









that's why you should not have plastic in the tank!


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

!sparky! said:


> that will suck if it is plastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarding possible ingestion of plastic plants, I found a bit of solice in this recent thread:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=157129

Please save the snideness for your next druid meeting or Renaissance Faire.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

wartooth said:


> that will suck if it is plastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarding possible ingestion of plastic plants, I found a bit of solice in this recent thread:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=157129

Please save the snideness for your next druid meeting or Renaissance Faire.
[/quote]
My apologies if I've misinterpreted. I'm in a crap mood today.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

all good! wartooth!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

YOU SHOULD NEVER PUT PLASTIC PLANTS IN ANY PIRANHA TANK!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

never!..........................................................


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> Next time you feed him pack a couple peas in the white fish or whatever. If its a blockage the peas will at least act as a laxative. Other options imo could be a tumor on one of the internal organs or maybe he swallowed a plastic plant. If you notice him losing his equilibrium and can't swim right it would be best to euthanize the fish imo.


Thank you kind Sir. Always appreciated.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my reds use too eat plastic plant all the time and nothing bad ever happened, last week my mac passed a 3inch crawfish's claw talk about an odd sight...


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ouch!











!sparky! said:


> never!..........................................................


Do you or have your ever... worn a cape?

nope! i make my girl were it!


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

!sparky! said:


> never!..........................................................


Do you or have your ever... worn a cape?

nope! i make my girl were it!
[/quote]
Nerds rule! OMFG!


----------

